# Impression depuis un mac sur imprimante réseau windows



## Nune (18 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Mon problème est le suivant:
Mon powerbook est connecté à un réseau Windows, sur ce réseau une imprimante Infotec réseau. Quel type d'impression dois je choisir dans la configuration de cette imprimante?
Lorsque je sélectionne bêtement l'imprimante en Windows Printing, j'obtiens sur l'impression d'une page texte (rtf), plusieurs pages de caracteres qui ne veulent rien dire...

Merci d'avance


----------



## NightWalker (18 Janvier 2005)

Tu as installé le driver de l'imprimante ??? sinon, le driver OS X se trouve ici


----------



## imac03 (18 Janvier 2005)

ET pour l'inverse un PC sur un reseau de mac avec une imprimante partagee relie en usb sur un Mac 
Comment imprimer avec le Pc ??


----------



## NightWalker (18 Janvier 2005)

imac03 a dit:
			
		

> ET pour l'inverse un PC sur un reseau de mac avec une imprimante partagee relie en usb sur un Mac
> Comment imprimer avec le Pc ??



Là c'est un peu plus acrobatique... sous windows, lorsque tu veux installer une imprimante en réseau, par défaut, windows va surtout essayer de télécharger le pilote utilisé/installé sur l'autre machine qui partage l'imprimante. C'est pour ça même de windows à windows, lorsque les deux ne sont pas de la même version c'est très sportif... Et là, pendant l'installation de l'imprimante, la machine Windows va te dire que le driver est incompatible...

Dans ce cas, il ne faut surtout pas annuler l'installation, mais insister. Windows va demander alors que tu lui indique le driver à utiliser ou chercher sur internet si le driver n'est pas encore installé sur la machine... du moins ça marche comme ça sous XP... avec les autre versions de windows... il faut laisser aux cascadeurs... les acrobaties


----------

